# Holy Grail - a comfortable saddle



## blimpnoddle (7 Jun 2016)

I've never been able to find a comfortable saddle. A DIY sitbones width measurement (cardboard and chalk) shows they're quite wide, around 135mm (male btw), but when I try wider saddles for wider sitbones they're nearly always more uncomfortable than narrower saddles - more inner thigh chafing. 

Any help or advice to find a comfortable saddle would be really appreciated.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2016)




----------



## blimpnoddle (7 Jun 2016)

OUCH!!!!!!!! I know lots of people swear by them but I find Brooks saddles very uncomfortable. Too hard and unforgiving.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jun 2016)

You have asked a question that cannot be really answered. Saddles are such a personal thing that what suits me, may not suit you. One of the immediate answers you will get is Brooks saddles. I have 2 a woman's Imperial saddle and a mans B17 saddle. The Imperial was bought in error for 8 pounds off e bay and the first time I used it was to ride a 100 miler and it was great. My B17 was literally a pain in the butt for 18 months and then once worn in it was great. Some people get on with Brooks, some don't and they can take an age to break in, or be great out of the box. Some people never get on with them and they are an expensive mistake to make.

I have now changed to a Charge Pan and rode 130km on Saturday and 50km this morning and the saddle is great. It is also a much cheaper mistake to make. It is fitted to my carbon road bike and looks good.





Don't fall for the mistake of adding gel pads to the seat or having a softer seat. That will not help. A good set of padded cycling shorts is the better option. I use padded MTB shorts a lot of the time.

Sorry this is not much help but you just need to keep searching for your special saddle.


----------



## blimpnoddle (7 Jun 2016)

I've tried to break a Brooks in over a number of longish rides and it was a pretty painful experience and it was still uncomfortable at the end. For me a saddle needs to be comfortable from the off.

I avoid the mistake of gel pads etc etc - learnt the hard way - things move around more and cause more rubbing.

PS - The Charge Spoon is the saddle I'm using at the moment but it's not comfortable. Bought it due to rave reviews and as has been said by others, not an expensive mistake if it's uncomfortable.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Jun 2016)

Brooks B17 standard is the most wonderful and comfortable place I can put my bum, it lives on my best bike and changes as that does. Plenty of TLC and minor tweak to nose tension made it supremely comfortable almost from the start.

B17 narrow, 98.975% as good but it took a lot more work and breaking in to get there.

Bums and Brooks saddles are both unique but a match made in heaven even if it takes a bit of a honeymoon period to get there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2016)

Saddles are quite a personal dilemma. Brooks saddles are great, but they do take an age to break in, but the Cambium may be helpful in this case. That being said, the Charge line of saddles has gotten mainly positive comments from those who use them. For me, I use a wider saddle for the upright bicycles like the Fuji Crosstown, and a narrower one for the Trek 600, an old Con-Cor that came with it. It's white, so I don't wish to change it, as the bicycle is quite completely 1985.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2016)

Brooks B17 for me or Charge Spoon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2016)

New Brooks Pre-Cambium period saddle ....


----------



## Globalti (7 Jun 2016)

User said:


> It takes a while for your arse to be broken into a Brooks...
> 
> ...but once it does it is bliss!



Not quite right; a leather saddle suspended between two bits of steel just sags to fit your bottom. Same as new leather walking boots used to after you'd done that first wet walk in them.

No saddle will be comfortable if you haven't got the position, height and angle right.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jun 2016)

@blimpnoddle, where are you? I've a spare genesis saddle that is not ever going to be used. if you live anywhere near Milton Keynes, your welcome to try it.


----------



## Crandoggler (7 Jun 2016)

Fabric scoop.


----------



## User33236 (7 Jun 2016)

Several years ago I wan't getting on with the stock saddle on my Cannondale and looked around for potential replacements. I hit lucky first time when I got an almost new Fizik Ardea for £15 on eBay. One now lives on all my bikes.


----------



## blimpnoddle (7 Jun 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> @blimpnoddle, where are you? I've a spare genesis saddle that is not ever going to be used. if you live anywhere near Milton Keynes, your welcome to try it.


Thanks a lot for the offer but too far away (extreme SE London/NW Kent border)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2016)

Original 1990 pattern Selle-Italia 'Flite'
Got them on both Ribbles (the one in pic, on the Gran Fondo, is a 1994 model), the other ('blue) RIbble', has a new re-issue



My CX bike also has one,


----------



## Brandane (7 Jun 2016)

blimpnoddle said:


> I've tried to break a Brooks in over a *number of longish rides* and it was a pretty painful experience and it was still uncomfortable at the end.


That could be what you are doing wrong. I think a better breaking in strategy would be shorter rides, but more of them. On the other hand, it could be that you just aren't the correct shape for a Brooks.
FWIW I have 3 bikes. In order of comfort: A Specialized Secteur with a Brooks B17 narrow; a Tricross with a standard B17; and a MTB with a Charge Spoon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Fizik Arione is also very comfortable.


My third choice ...,


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2016)

Brandane said:


> That could be what you are doing wrong. I think a better breaking in strategy would be shorter rides, but more of them. On the other hand, it could be that you just aren't the correct shape for a Brooks.
> FWIW I have 3 bikes. In order of comfort: A Specialized Secteur with a Brooks B17 narrow; a Tricross with a standard B17; and a MTB with a Charge Spoon.


I find my most comfortable is the B17narrow but I was given a 70s B5n and that is good too.


----------



## outlash (7 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> New Brooks Pre-Cambium period saddle ....
> 
> View attachment 131136



That's got some lovely 'patina' .


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2016)

outlash said:


> That's got some lovely 'patina' .


It's why we have the word Dino-sores ...


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Jun 2016)

Charge Spoon are well regarded by many, £17.98 delivered from Tredz. Not a lot of cash to try out, if it's not suitable you'll be able to sell it on here or on eBay for not a lot less.
http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Charge-Spoo...gle_shopping&gclid=COvuvfrwlc0CFYTGGwodrF4H9A


----------



## blimpnoddle (7 Jun 2016)

As I said on page one, Charge Spoon is my current saddle. Great price, great looks, just doesn't feel so great when I'm riding.


----------



## outlash (7 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's why we have the word Dino-sores ...



I refer to exhibit a m'lud: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Bollo (7 Jun 2016)

As per previous threads, I repeat, Brooks saddles are wrought by demons from the knotted spiky bum leather of Satan himself. I'd rather sit on the seat tube. Sharpened.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 131160
> Charge Spoon are well regarded by many, £17.98 delivered from Tredz. Not a lot of cash to try out, if it's not suitable you'll be able to sell it on here or on eBay for not a lot less.
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Charge-Spoo...gle_shopping&gclid=COvuvfrwlc0CFYTGGwodrF4H9A


Damn .... after a Blue one ....


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

Assos shorts?


----------



## Crandoggler (7 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Assos shorts?


My experience from riding LEJOG is that no matter how much money you pay for shorts, they are no better than £50 pairs.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

I do find better quality shorts better myself, they don't have to cost that much more with savvy shopping


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> My experience from riding LEJOG is that no matter how much money you pay for shorts, they are no better than £50 pairs.


 £50 on shorts, jeez I baulk at paying half that.


----------



## tobykenobi (7 Jun 2016)

I think I posted this before, but it's worth doing the sit-bones measuring thing. Possibly by a bike shop. Here goes: 

My bike came with a standard Cannondale road saddle which got painful after about 45 mins. Went into Evans recently and sat on a bit of foam on a wooden bar to allow the assistant to measure my "sit bones". It may have been undignified but worked. Have done 2 hour plus rides since and the difference is very noticeable. I am "aware" of the saddle but no real discomfort. 

Definitely worth doing the sit-on-the-pad bit. Otherwise I think you're just guessing. I went for a Specialized Toupe sport (figured for £25 it wasn't the end of the world if it didn't work out) as I'd had a Specialized BG saddle before on my touring bike and got on well with it. The saddle comes in two widths and the pad measurement suggested I go for the wider of the two options.


----------



## RedRider (7 Jun 2016)

User33236 said:


> Several years ago I wan't getting on with the stock saddle on my Cannondale and looked around for potential replacements. I hit lucky first time when I got an almost new Fizik Ardea for £15 on eBay. One now lives on all my bikes.


That was a stroke of luck, others might find them ardea, ard there and ard everywhere else.
The op might try out the Brooks cambium range, stockists have test saddles they loan. I recently got a c15 and once I got the set up right it was comfy from the off


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2016)

I must be very lucky as I've always been okay with the stock saddles that have come with my bikes.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

@tobykenobi the OP suggests sit bones have been measured, you don't have to use the Specialized arsometer

The test you describe is hardly undignified...assuming you were wearing cycling shorts and not naked!!
try being a woman every 3/5 years!! More so if having children!!


----------



## TheJDog (7 Jun 2016)

I rode a B17 for years as a youngster, then a Turbo gel of some sort (I don't think that was ever all that comfortable, but it did say Turbo on it), later in life I tried a B17 again and for the life of me I couldn't deal with it at all. I've now got two Charge Spoons. I was thinking of 'upgrading' the one on the fancy bike, but then I thought why change something that isn't broken  ? This comment is useless to OP I know.


----------



## stephec (7 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Fizik Arione is also very comfortable.


I've used one of these and a Spesh Toupe with no problems.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jun 2016)

blimpnoddle said:


> I've tried to break a Brooks in over a number of longish rides and it was a pretty painful experience and it was still uncomfortable at the end. For me a saddle needs to be comfortable from the off.
> 
> I avoid the mistake of gel pads etc etc - learnt the hard way - things move around more and cause more rubbing.
> 
> PS - The Charge Spoon is the saddle I'm using at the moment but it's not comfortable. Bought it due to rave reviews and as has been said by others, not an expensive mistake if it's uncomfortable.



I have both the Charge Spoon and the Charge Pan. I think the Pan is the more comfortable and it looks good on a road bike or a touring bike.


----------



## Custom24 (7 Jun 2016)

My LBS has a demo saddle program. They have a range of demo saddles you can borrow one at a time for a couple of weeks each. You put down a deposit 

In my case, I didn't find anything more comfortable than the original saddles on my bikes, so I eventually used the deposit to buy a nice rain jacket, although I think they would have refunded the deposit had I asked

But it might work for the OP - phone around some bike shops


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I must be very lucky as I've always been okay with the stock saddles that have come with my bikes.



You've got an iron arse with the miles you do getting lost going to work and back every day !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2016)

fossyant said:


> You've got an iron arse with the miles you do getting lost going to work and back every day !



I really should buy a map


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2016)

Selle Italia Criterium







Hard to come by nowadays and fabulously expensive NOS.........

Shaun


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2016)

Is 135mm that wide?

Anyway, I have five comfy saddles at the moment and I suspect the Lycett is as comfortable for all width below some limit. I posted a thread on here a while ago somewhere.


----------



## tallliman (7 Jun 2016)

Slightly off topic, do people (once they find a saddle they like) retrofit the same saddle to all their bikes?

I'm asking as I find my Selle Italia saddle on my Px that little bit nicer than the stock Trek one on my other bike. I'm considering getting a matching saddle.


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2016)

tallliman said:


> Slightly off topic, do people (once they find a saddle they like) retrofit the same saddle to all their bikes?


Sadly not. Your ideal saddle may change with riding position, especially for plastic ones. What's comfortable on a road bike probably won't be on a roadster.

Also, by the time I've tested one extensively enough to be happy with it, it's probably discontinued unless it's a classic


----------



## User33236 (7 Jun 2016)

tallliman said:


> Slightly off topic, do people (once they find a saddle they like) retrofit the same saddle to all their bikes?
> 
> I'm asking as I find my Selle Italia saddle on my Px that little bit nicer than the stock Trek one on my other bike. I'm considering getting a matching saddle.


I have with mine, mix of road and hybrid bikes. Mind you I don't go for a full race position which probably makes things easier.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Jun 2016)

I had one of these on my commuter bike, a Vivente World Randonneur tourer: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/au/en/wtb-speed-comp-saddle/rp-prod125930
Once it wore out (after the first 70,000km or so), I bought another exactly like it, then bought a spare, so when the 2nd one wears out, I can replace it immediately. Needless to say, it fits me well.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I really should buy a map



You just tell the missus you got lost


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> Selle Italia Criterium
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm a Selle fan - on most of my bikes. Newer saddles mostly. I like the flat profiles.


----------



## derrick (7 Jun 2016)

I use one of these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/selle-italia-flite-team-edition-flow-saddle-titanium-rails/ or a specialized toupe. Never tried a brooks they just look awful. tried a Fizik i found that so painful so that one soon went, the spoon i had on the commuter was fine for short rides, would not want to do more than 20 miles on one.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jun 2016)

Saddles are like shoes...they seem great for 20 mins..then it starts..
my SDG Curcuit seat on my old commencal was the exception..murder for 10 mins then great..


----------



## Alan O (18 May 2018)

User said:


> Holy thread resurrection but I wanted to ask @steveindenmark how he's finding the Charge Pan in the long term?
> 
> I've got my hands on one...


I think you're sitting the wrong way round on the bike 

(I bet you knew someone was going to say that)


----------



## MiK1138 (18 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I really should buy a map


What? to cover your saddle, I don't think that will make it any more comfortable!!!!


----------



## fatjel (18 May 2018)

I mostly use charge spoons but for longer rides I swap for a charge knife which has a bit less padding
I have bought many saddles to arrive at this point the first being a charge spoon which was Ok 
Somehow I thought I might find better spent a small fortune on Brooks, Fizik, Selle SMP etc
Reading this I sound more idiotic than usual


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 May 2018)

In this 5 minutes (last 4 years) I have settled on the C17. For some reason I haven’t committed to the B17. I will one day I’m sure.


----------



## dantheman (18 May 2018)

I've tried about 10 different saddles (I know that's not really a lot) and most hurt or gave me numb nuts... I now use a Chinese copy of a selle smp saddle... I bought a second as it's soo good, and it's now discontinued on the site I used, so if/when they wear out I guess I'll get the real thing.. It's been a great route for me as I wouldn't want to spend what the real one sells for and then find out I didn't like the shape, but I'd gladly spend it now..


----------



## steveindenmark (19 May 2018)

Late on last year I changed over to an Infinity saddle. It was a gamble. There were very few people to ask about them. But those I did ask really liked them. I bit the bullet and paid up. They are not cheap and there is not a lot to them.

I have ridden about 5000km on it and it is excellent. I was out for 85km this morning. My legs are a bit heavy, but no soreness or discomfort in the seating area. I have all sorts of saddles in my shed. But the Infinity is staying on my bike.


----------

